# Busardo on Smok Bec Pro: "this is one hot PV"



## rogue zombie (25/9/14)

Here's what he has to say...


----------



## BansheeZA (26/9/14)

saw this just now. he was not a happy man and i dont blame him. the heating of the mod is crazy but given the extreme strain he put the device through it should heat up but not that much for sure. my BIL wanted to buy one last week and luckily i convinced him to go for a box mod. just have to find him one in stock next week


----------



## rogue zombie (26/9/14)

I like that he is so thorough, using gadgets to prove his theories.

Lol... With the MVP 2 he checked the pound pressure to say the button was difficult to push in.


----------



## jtgrey (26/9/14)

Shit and I just ordered 1 . Hope it will work ok  @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape (26/9/14)

@jtgrey 

There are positive and negative reviews on all major products. The majority of reviews I have seen on the Pro have been pretty damn good. Spinfuel gave it a killer review and that's what prompted me to get them in. http://spinfuel.com/smok-bec-pro-review/2/

Busardo's reviews are awesome but he has slated a number of devices that I have that I think are pretty awesome and work like a bomb and have never had the issues he has mentioned. I thinks every device has a personally preference and it is made by Smok who are well known for their quality. I have a mate in the UK who has most prob about every mod out there and he raves about the BEC.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (26/9/14)

Might have been a fault with one he had. Any issues with it, let me know and we will sort it. Sir Vape is here to stay and service is our priority.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey (26/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @jtgrey
> 
> There are positive and negative reviews on all major products. The majority of reviews I have seen on the Pro have been pretty damn good. Spinfuel gave it a killer review and that's what prompted me to get them in. http://spinfuel.com/smok-bec-pro-review/2/
> 
> Busardo's reviews are awesome but he has slated a number of devices that I have that I think are pretty awesome and work like a bomb and have never had the issues he has mentioned. I thinks every device has a personally preference and it is made by Smok who are well known for their quality. I have a mate in the UK who has most prob about every mod out there and he raves about the BEC.


Lol I agree plus the Hart wants what it wants ! Sure I will be very happy with it , just battling to wait for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/9/14)

I wouldn't worry too much about it, as he even said that's under "extreme" condition.
Why would anyone hold in the fire button for five minutes continuously anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jtgrey (26/9/14)

Because of guys like @Sir Vape I will never get to save enough money to buy a reo  Thanks @Sir Vape , excellent service you have

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/9/14)

I have had the Bec since August 16th - and it is a good workhorse!.... however the model i received was a beta model still under development. and only recently did they update the android software to work with galaxy s4 running kit-kat 4.2 although on ios it worked flawlessly. 

for 'in the field use and pictures --- see my instagram account

I have been in constant contact with SMOK about the issues i experienced, and i did not know i was a beta tester....and that i paid for a beta review sample. The device has subsequently showed thermal cracking in the acrylic covering that they used. I was told that the design has been updated to isolate transfer between the atty head and the body. My solution was to switch over from the 510 beauty ring to the ego beauty ring as the surface area in contact with the atty is reduced, yet still supports the 22mm atty perfectly.

The version i received also has a problem hitting the 50w consistently ... i had the first order - with packaging stating ProVec....the Bec Pro was initially a 36w device that subsequently had a firmware update that you apply via the bluetooth software. 

I do however find it wonderful to use below 20w ... i suspect that not only did they update the firmware but also did some work on the chipset for final production. the bluetooth app has a brilliant usability factor, and endless custom presets that you can send to the device... but as i have been using the Bec in manual mode for nearly two months i am very happy with it as a 'normal' regulated device.

i recommend the device above any other tube v/w device--- purely for its convenience and usability. I was assured that production units addressed the shortcomings i experienced. and subsequently i have not done a final review as i am expecting the final commercial unit from SMOK. 

I am glad that there is a slew of local vendors supporting the device. the bluetooth interface might sound gimmicky, but it allows for some great fine tuning based on your e-liquid profile and coil setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (26/9/14)

HPBotha said:


> I have had the Bec since August 16th - and it is a good workhorse!.... however the model i received was a beta model still under development. and only recently did they update the android software to work with galaxy s4 running kit-kat 4.2 although on ios it worked flawlessly.
> 
> for 'in the field use and pictures --- see my instagram account
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info . I can not wait to get mine. I normally do not vape at more then 28w so I think it will be perfect for me .


----------



## Paulie (26/9/14)

He is becoming like Jeremy Clarkson although Clarkson still knows of a better way to tell people if its k*k or go out and buy one lol. I think the best way to know if his reviews are accurate is trial and error as i have had a product "IPV v2" which he slaughtered and i loved mine ey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> He is becoming like Jeremy Clarkson although Clarkson still knows of a better way to tell people if its k*k or go out and buy one lol. I think the best way to know if his reviews are accurate is trial and error as i have had a product "IPV v2" which he slaughtered and i loved mine ey.



I almost hate what Clarkson did to reviewers and reporters. I mean I love the guy, I wait for what next might come out of his mouth. He is genuinely entertaining.

But I saw it with games media, in the last few years, not one article or review is ever not funny (or trying). All of sudden every journo or blogger had to be hilarious. 

It's fine here and there, but sometimes i just want information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (30/9/14)

Thanks @Sir Vape 
Mine got delivered today at my house. Pitty I will only be back home on Friday. 
But I just want to say that you have excellent customer service and that I will do business with you again in a heartbeat. 
Will let you know how it works as soon as I get my hands on it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/9/14)

@jtgrey 

Man that must be hectic having to wait till Friday. Looking forward to your reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Thanks @Sir Vape
> Mine got delivered today at my house. Pitty I will only be back home on Friday.
> But I just want to say that you have excellent customer service and that I will do business with you again in a heartbeat.
> Will let you know how it works as soon as I get my hands on it


 
theres nothing worse than waiting on vapemail.... except when you have received vapemail and you are nowhere near it to open it.
i feel for you @jtgrey

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (1/10/14)

Jip I live in Kzn but I am working at PE at the moment . But its all good , pity that it is still so cold here !


----------



## jtgrey (6/10/14)

@Sir Vape
After using the bec pro for 5 days now , I can say that I really like it allot. It gets a bit warm but nothing to seriously. The only problem that I am having is that if I use my kayfun on it then when I change to my tailfun gt , the positive pin do not connect and I have to pick up the pin in the bec with something like a knife . This is a bit of a pain . I am worried that this might screw up the positive pin of the bec pro after a while . @Sir Vape pls can you find out from your supplier if this is normal and if the pin can easily be replaced if it do screw up , and if this will be covered under warranty. I am a bit scared that the pin might break after a month or two and then not be fixable. Maby I have a faulty one ?

Apart from that , this thing is a beast !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/10/14)

Get back to you as soon as I'm in the office

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> It gets a bit warm but nothing to seriously. The only problem that I am having is that if I use my kayfun on it then when I change to my tailfun gt , the positive pin do not connect and I have to pick up the pin in the bec with something like a knife . This is a bit of a pain .



If I push the wattage on mine it also gets warm, but I think it's more related to heat transfer from the atty. I obviously did not push it constantly like Phil did. The Trident does get hot fairly quickly with a .3 ohm build at both low (~10w) and higher (40w) power, so it's not regulating well at lower settings with lower resistances as per the review.

The fixed centre pin of the 510 is a drawback on this device, but fortunately it fits all of my atties. I'd recommend not to pry the the center pin to lift it, as this might void any warranty since it's not spring-loaded or adjustable. I dunno if they'll fix it on later versions of the BEC, but they have made the 510 spring-loaded on their new box version.

You might want to rather use a 510 to 510/Ego adapter to ensure the Taifun can fire without fudging the pin. It might look a bit weird, but it will at least cover your backside in terms of warranty.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If I push the wattage on mine it also gets warm, but I think it's more related to heat transfer from the atty. I obviously did not push it constantly like Phil did. The Trident does get hot fairly quickly with a .3 ohm build at both low (~10w) and higher (40w) power, so it's not regulating well at lower settings with lower resistances as per the review.
> 
> The fixed centre pin of the 510 is a drawback on this device, but fortunately it fits all of my atties. I'd recommend not to pry the the center pin to lift it, as this might void any warranty since it's not spring-loaded or adjustable. I dunno if they'll fix it on later versions of the BEC, but they have made the 510 spring-loaded on their new box version.
> 
> You might want to rather use a 510 to 510/Ego adapter to ensure the Taifun can fire without fudging the pin. It might look a bit weird, but it will at least cover your backside in terms of warranty.


I'm guessing they decided against the spring loaded 510 connector because of the heat transfer/buildup issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm guessing they decided against the spring loaded 510 connector because of the heat transfer/buildup issue.



That was probably not even an option. I think they all cut corners to save a few cents instead of thinking about safety a bit. They just need to look at the competitors. A simple adjustable pin option like the Sigelei and the IPV V2 employs would not have broken the bank, and is far more practical than any fixed or spring-loaded pin option. Maybe they just need an actual vaper or two in their design and/or R&D teams.
Personally I don't like the new mod's spring-loaded pin idea. A spring does not guarantee a safe connection between mod & atty that would never arc or heat up at high currents. Springs tend to fail when they age or are continually subjected to excessive heat. On top of this, the Smok box-mod version also looks like it has a massive center pin compared to the competitors which might cause issues with spring-loaded atties like the mAN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> That was probably not even an option. I think they all cut corners to save a few cents instead of thinking about safety a bit. They just need to look at the competitors. A simple adjustable pin option like the Sigelei and the IPV V2 employs would not have broken the bank, and is far more practical than any fixed or spring-loaded pin option. Maybe they just need an actual vaper or two in their design and/or R&D teams.
> Personally I don't like the new mod's spring-loaded pin idea. A spring does not guarantee a safe connection between mod & atty that would never arc or heat up at high currents. Springs tend to fail when they age or are continually subjected to excessive heat. On top of this, the Smok box-mod version also looks like it has a massive center pin compared to the competitors which might cause issues with spring-loaded atties like the mAN.


I could not agree more. The adjustable pin on the IPV is simple, durable and easy as pie. Same with the Launcher V2 mech.


----------



## jtgrey (6/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If I push the wattage on mine it also gets warm, but I think it's more related to heat transfer from the atty. I obviously did not push it constantly like Phil did. The Trident does get hot fairly quickly with a .3 ohm build at both low (~10w) and higher (40w) power, so it's not regulating well at lower settings with lower resistances as per the review.
> 
> The fixed centre pin of the 510 is a drawback on this device, but fortunately it fits all of my atties. I'd recommend not to pry the the center pin to lift it, as this might void any warranty since it's not spring-loaded or adjustable. I dunno if they'll fix it on later versions of the BEC, but they have made the 510 spring-loaded on their new box version.
> 
> You might want to rather use a 510 to 510/Ego adapter to ensure the Taifun can fire without fudging the pin. It might look a bit weird, but it will at least cover your backside in terms of warranty.


Yes I think an adapter would work fine . Funny it is only the tailfun that seems ro be a problem .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (7/10/14)

So I see this Mod indicates to only use unprotected batteries. I can understand that in certain Mechanical mods, protected batteries are required ... why would something like the BEC Pro indicate to only us unprotected batteries?


----------



## jtgrey (7/10/14)

I 


LandyMan said:


> So I see this Mod indicates to only use unprotected batteries. I can understand that in certain Mechanical mods, protected batteries are required ... why would something like the BEC Pro indicate to only us unprotected batteries?


I take a guess I will say that because it can go up to 12v , the amps draw will be high and protected batteries will then just cut off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> So I see this Mod indicates to only use unprotected batteries. I can understand that in certain Mechanical mods, protected batteries are required ... why would something like the BEC Pro indicate to only us unprotected batteries?


As far as I know one should always use unprotected, safe chemistry (IMR) batteries in mech mods. I think the BEC Pro can also be used as a mech mod - presume that is why they recommend unprotected batts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (7/10/14)

Andre said:


> As far as I know one should always use unprotected, safe chemistry (IMR) batteries in mech mods. I think the BEC Pro can also be used as a mech mod - presume that is why they recommend unprotected batts.



I think you are right ... forgot about the Mech option for the BEC Pro. Thanks!


----------

